# Storing Soft Plastics



## BigTerp

How do you guys store your soft plastics? In the orginial bag, Plano boxes, or something different? I recently picked up a tackle bag that holds several of the Plano type plastic boxes. Would be nice to have one dedicated to my soft plastics, but I'm not sure if I have to worry about them drying out, getting stiff, etc.? I've always keep my soft plastics in the orginal bag sealed up for this reason. But hauling around several different bags of plastics gets annoying. Using a Plano type box would tidy up my tackle bag a bunch.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Use a ziplock bag - do not mix brands of plastics and beware that colors bleed all plastics

They will not dry out but the plastisol will attack other plastics - like plano boxes 


I might have bags contained a few hundred soft plastics so I use those to fill a smaller bag and go fishing.


----------



## muskiemike12

Same here, quart size zip-lock freezer bags.


----------



## BigTerp

Ahhh, never thought they could interact (badly) with other plastics. Makes sense though. Thanks!!!


----------



## ccm

Moisture can be a big deal for some soft plastics if left in boxes. I have seen mold attack Berkley power worms before; along with a few unidentified brands. The big deal with having them in any sort of container is just keeping them out of a damp dark place. I saw this happen when my dad left one box in his bass boat over the winter ( there was a little rain that got into one of the dry boxes ) mold ate/destroyed around $15 worth of soft plastics. Boxes are great to put soft plastics in. My dad still has two boxes full of Phantom soft plastics that have been in them for 20+ years. They never go bad if kept properly. There is a running joke in my family that my dad has enough new old stock unopened to open up his own tackle shop :LOL2:


----------



## BR1

I used to put my soft plastic's in a bait box but some of them melted and messed up the box. I have since been storing them in the bags they come it. I got a tackle bag and took the boxes out and put the bags in. This way I know which brand bait I'm using and which color.


----------



## stevesecotec02

I keep them in tje bags they came in. My tackle bag has multiple zipperd pockets and I keep them seperated by type of bait ... 1 for flukes 1 for worms 1 for tubes 1 for creature baits and 1 for jig trailers.


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Not sure why you would not use the original package. My soft plastics are stored in a Black & Decker power drill tool bag(small & compact). Probably have over twenty packages in there.


----------



## muskiemike12

I was assuming that everyone buys them in bulk. I order most of mine from this eBay store muskybassbaits101. This place has great prices on high quality plastics.


----------



## vahunter

I have lots of soft plastic so heres what i do:
Get some gallon or quart Ziplocs depending on how many plastics you have. Label them in categories. Mine are: senkos, <7" worms, >7" worms, lizards, craws, creature. Layout and organize your plastics. Keep them in the original packaging. Then i found a Tupperware that fits the plastics just right or you can store them in a hatch when im not fishing I keep them out of the heat.

Edit: now that I think of it I think wired2fish just had something like this.


----------



## MONT.RAM

I like to keep mine in the bags they come in. I also stumbled across this neat little system awhile back and I think I will be using these when I get to redo my boat.

https://www.easyviewtackle.com/

Basically just like the chip holders in a C Store, and a reasonable price I think. 

Anybody have or ever used these?


----------



## Jim

I was going to purchase that system for my last boat but then I sold it. I will use it for my next boat with storage for sure.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

I use the bass pro binder and keep plastics in their original bags


----------



## BigTerp

The easy view tackle system looks pretty neat.


----------



## El_Guapo

In my old boat, I tried a few systems. The best ended up being to keep them in their original bags stored "file drawer" style in a series of plastic Sterilite boxes. For my current backseating status, I forked it over for a couple of Plano 1098 binders. The binders work really well, especially for Roboworm and other brands that don't use a zipper seal bag. 

When I get to reassembling the new boat, I'm going to try and engineer in some racks that I can slide the old Sterilite boxes in again, with a little more of a "custom solution" vibe.


----------



## Dark3

I have a boat bag that essentially is a plastic duffel. Inside I have a spinnerbait box by flambuea. I decide what plastics I will want to take and put the packs in the box. For storing all my plastics at home, I use long tupperware containers they sell at dollar general for like 3 bucks. Perfect size


----------



## shu2kill

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343509#p343509 said:


> BigTerp » 03 Mar 2014, 10:45[/url]"]How do you guys store your soft plastics? *In the orginial bag, Plano boxes,* or something different? I recently picked up a tackle bag that holds several of the Plano type plastic boxes. Would be nice to have one dedicated to my soft plastics, but I'm not sure if I have to worry about them drying out, getting stiff, etc.? I've always keep my soft plastics in the orginal bag sealed up for this reason. But hauling around several different bags of plastics gets annoying. Using a Plano type box would tidy up my tackle bag a bunch.



i store them in the original bag, and store the bags in Plano boxes. this keeps them organized and easy to identify, if you remove the air and fold them properly, you can fit about 16 bags per 3700 tray, 4 per row, removing all the dividers leaving only 4 long compartments, and storing 4 bags per compartment. on some bulky baits you may only store 2 per compartment though...


----------



## jethro

I bought a Plano soft plastic binder, but after a year the ziplock binder bags got nasty and discolored, now I just use the binder as a storage bag and keep them in the original bags.


----------



## WPS

I used to keep mine in Plano boxes, but now I keep them in the package they came in.


----------

